# MGM Löwe als Maske



## Embrace (8. Juli 2006)

Hi, bin neu hier und habe ein Problem.
Ich möchte in einem Videoprojekt den MGM Löwen als Maske benutzen. Jetzt musste ich aber feststellen das die  goldenen Anteile im Bild transparent sind. Ich habe den Löwen aus dem Bild ausgeschnitten und dachte das ich es gleich so verwenden kann. Man sieht aber das Video durch die goldenen/transparenten Bereiche durchscheinen.
Wie kann ich die Transparenz verhindern? Das Videobild soll also nur in dem ausgeschnittenen Bereich zu sehen sein. Ich benutze die Testversion von Photoshop CS2.

Embrace


----------



## Mael (11. Juli 2006)

Also ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich das richtig verstehe (ein Screenshot des Problems würde helfen). Goldene Anteile? Wenn ich etwas als Maske benutze würde ich den Löwen mal auf zwei Farben reduzieren oder ganz schwarz beziehungsweise weiß machen (Gradationskurven). Oder habe ich dich jetzt komplett falsch verstanden?

Mael


----------

